# Rod for a Fin nor 9500



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats a good rod for a Fin nor 9500. I want to do some shark fishing from shore. What set up would I need. Thanks


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

diawa beefstick spinning heavy action(20-40 line, 2-8 ounces). good price. look for the twelve foot version...


----------



## Bocajettyrat (Dec 8, 2010)

13 foot Breakaway HDX.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Bocajettyrat said:


> 13 foot Breakaway HDX.


I second that opinion . . . Breakaway HDX will get the job done in style !

Dave F.


----------

